# problem beim seitenaufbau mit tabellen =>bilder



## lunatic0815 (22. Mai 2002)

also mein problem. Ich hab ne seite in ner Tabelle gemacht. Das menü besteht aus background bildern in den einzelnen zeilen. Das Problem ist wenn der Text in der rechten Spalte zu lang wird, dann fängt der an die linke spalte länger zu ziehen und dann die background images usw. doppelt anzuzeigen.

Hier mal en  screenshot: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








und hier der html code ( die seite soll später mit php aufgeteilt werden... ach und ignoriert die ganzen valigns sind nur versuche meiner verzweiflung:


```
<table valign="top" align=center border=0 width=800 cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0>
<tr>
<td colspan=3><img src="gfx/top.jpg"></td>
</tr>
<tr valign="top">
 <td valign="top" height=123 width=84 background="gfx/navigation_links.jpg"> </td>
 <td valign="top" height=123 width=131 background="gfx/navigation_rechts.jpg"> </td>
 <td valign="top" width=585 rowspan=3>

 <table valign="top" width=100%>
 <tr valign="top">
 <td valign="top"><center>Herzlich Willkommen auf der Team Zero Clanseite<br>
 "Nur der Mensch allein unter den Geschöpfen Gottes ist fähig, zu zerstören, was er liebt. Nur er ist fähig, sein eigenes Bild zu zerstören."
"Wenn man im Leben keinen Erfolg hat, braucht man sich deshalb nicht ohne weiteres für einen Idealisten zu halten."
"Ein Mann, der seine Frau liebt, achtet nicht auf ihr Kleid, sondern auf seine Frau. Fängt er an, auf die Kleidung zu achten, hat seine Liebe schon nachgelassen."
"Jeder Krieg ist eine Niederlage des menschlichen Geistes."
"Der gewöhnliche Mensch ist in eine Handlung verwickelt, der Held handelt. Der Unterschied ist gewaltig."
"In sexuellen Dingen
"Nur der Mensch allein unter den Geschöpfen Gottes ist fähig, zu zerstören, was er liebt. Nur er ist fähig, sein eigenes Bild zu zerstören."
"Wenn man im Leben keinen Erfolg hat, braucht man sich deshalb nicht ohne weiteres für einen Idealisten zu halten."
"Ein Mann, der seine Frau liebt, achtet nicht auf ihr Kleid, sondern auf seine Frau. Fängt er an, auf die Kleidung zu achten, hat seine Liebe schon nachgelassen."
"Jeder Krieg ist eine Niederlage des menschlichen Geistes."
"Der gewöhnliche Mensch ist in eine Handlung verwickelt, der Held handelt. Der Unterschied ist gewaltig."
"In sexuellen Dingen
"Nur der Mensch allein unter den Geschöpfen Gottes ist fähig, zu zerstören, was er liebt. Nur er ist fähig, sein eigenes Bild zu zerstören."
"Wenn man im Leben keinen Erfolg hat, braucht man sich deshalb nicht ohne weiteres für einen Idealisten zu halten."
"Ein Mann, der seine Frau liebt, achtet nicht auf ihr Kleid, sondern auf seine Frau. Fängt er an, auf die Kleidung zu achten, hat seine Liebe schon nachgelassen."
"Jeder Krieg ist eine Niederlage des menschlichen Geistes."
"Der gewöhnliche Mensch ist in eine Handlung verwickelt, der Held handelt. Der Unterschied ist gewaltig."
"In sexuellen Dingen
"Nur der Mensch allein unter den Geschöpfen Gottes ist fähig, zu zerstören, was er liebt. Nur er ist fähig, sein eigenes Bild zu zerstören."
"Wenn man im Leben keinen Erfolg hat, braucht man sich deshalb nicht ohne weiteres für einen Idealisten zu halten."
"Ein Mann, der seine Frau liebt, achtet nicht auf ihr Kleid, sondern auf seine Frau. Fängt er an, auf die Kleidung zu achten, hat seine Liebe schon nachgelassen."
"Jeder Krieg ist eine Niederlage des menschlichen Geistes."
"Der gewöhnliche Mensch ist in eine Handlung verwickelt, der Held handelt. Der Unterschied ist gewaltig."
"In sexuellen Dingen
"Nur der Mensch allein unter den Geschöpfen Gottes ist fähig, zu zerstören, was er liebt. Nur er ist fähig, sein eigenes Bild zu zerstören."
"Wenn man im Leben keinen Erfolg hat, braucht man sich deshalb nicht ohne weiteres für einen Idealisten zu halten."
"Ein Mann, der seine Frau liebt, achtet nicht auf ihr Kleid, sondern auf seine Frau. Fängt er an, auf die Kleidung zu achten, hat seine Liebe schon nachgelassen."
"Jeder Krieg ist eine Niederlage des menschlichen Geistes."
"Der gewöhnliche Mensch ist in eine Handlung verwickelt, der Held handelt. Der Unterschied ist gewaltig."
"In sexuellen Dingen
"Nur der Mensch allein unter den Geschöpfen Gottes ist fähig, zu zerstören, was er liebt. Nur er ist fähig, sein eigenes Bild zu zerstören."
"Wenn man im Leben keinen Erfolg hat, braucht man sich deshalb nicht ohne weiteres für einen Idealisten zu halten."
"Ein Mann, der seine Frau liebt, achtet nicht auf ihr Kleid, sondern auf seine Frau. Fängt er an, auf die Kleidung zu achten, hat seine Liebe schon nachgelassen."
"Jeder Krieg ist eine Niederlage des menschlichen Geistes."
"Der gewöhnliche Mensch ist in eine Handlung verwickelt, der Held handelt. Der Unterschied ist gewaltig."
"In sexuellen Dingen


 </center></td>
 </tr>
 </table>
 </td>
</tr>
<tr>
 <td height=152 width=215 colspan=2 background="gfx/poll.jpg"></td>
</tr>
<tr>
 <td height=100% colspan=2</td>
</tr>
</table>









</body>
</html>
```


----------



## t0ny (22. Mai 2002)

*also* 

*dein problem*
wenn der text in der rechten spalte, also quasi der main-teil, zu lang wird, dann wird die linke tabelle, sprich die nav, länger. da die tabellen bilder als hintergrund haben, werden diese mehrfach angezeigt, sobald sich die linke tabelle vergrößert.

*der seitenaufbau* 
ich versuche nun mal herauszufinden, welcher tag verantwortlich für welches bild ist.


```
<table valign="top" align=center border=0 width=800 cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0>
erstellt tabelle (die obere) mit einer breite von 800 pixel 
<tr>
<td colspan=3><img src="gfx/top.jpg"></td>
</tr>
in der tabelle fügst du nun ein bild ein 
<tr valign="top">
 <td valign="top" height=123 width=84 background="gfx/navigation_links.jpg"> </td>
 <td valign="top" height=123 width=131 background="gfx/navigation_rechts.jpg"> </td>
 <td valign="top" width=585 rowspan=3>
diese stelle verstehe ich nun überhaupt nicht: 
du fügst 3 bilder ein, in je eine tabelle in der ersten haupt-tabelle. insgesamt ergeben alle 3 bilder 800 pixel. 
soweit so gut, bloß warum fügst du dann erst das 'top.jpg' ein? 
ich würde dich bitten, dass mal an dem bild zu beschreiben oder striche auf dem foto zu machen, was welches bild sein soll und wo ungefähr die tabellen sind.
```

das nur mal zur einleitung. ich glaube dein fehler liegt hier:


```
<table valign="top" width=100%>
du hast eine gesamte tabelle, wo die bilder sind UND der text. jetzt gibts du hier '100%' für den main-teil an. dass heißt, dass deine seite 100% breit ist (text) + die bilder links! (wenn ich mich nicht irre) 
 <tr valign="top">
 <td valign="top"><center>Herzlich Willkommen auf der Team Zero Clanseite<br>
```

ABER eins muss ich noch dazusagen: ich kann dir keine genaue antwort geben, weil entweder fehlt da was an quelltext, oder naja, ein oder gibts nicht *g*
schreibe mal bitte auf das bild, wie welche grafik heißt, und von wo bis wo die geht! dann wäre es überschaulicher...
bitte noch um die klärung des sachverhaltes 'wenn der Text in der rechten Spalte zu lang wird'. wie meinst du das?

mfg
t0ny


----------



## lunatic0815 (22. Mai 2002)

also hier gibts nen neuen screenshot. die navigation muss in 2 bilder unterteilt sein, also navigation_links und rechts. sind also 2 spalten. und mit wenn der test länger wird meine ich, wenn der text im main bereich bis unter die navigation geht dann werden die tabellen der navigation gestreckt und die grafiken dedoppelt usw...


----------



## t0ny (24. Mai 2002)

*also*

irgendwie kann da was nicht hinhauen. ich habe das mal ausprobiert, jedoch kommt bei mir ein anderes ergebnis heraus:






außerdem habe ich noch einen weiteren fehler entdeckt: 






du willst bei eins die selbe nav haben wie bei zwei. das prob ist: der hintergrund bleibt der selbe. das sieht ein bisschen komisch aus.
außerdem passt dann 3 nicht so ganz dran, da die übergänge nicht gut sind.

ich versuche mal den ganzen quellcode in meiner art und weiße zu schreiben, selbstverständlich mit dem selben layout. 
könntest du mir bitte mal die ganzen pics von der seite an allyouseek@gmx.net schicken? 
das wäre dann einfacher, die seite nachzubauen.

mfg
t0ny

//edit
da du scheinbar nicht mehr auf dem board warst und meinen thread nicht gelesen hast, kann ich jetzt erst mal nichts machen, da ich erst freitag wieder komme. weil ohne die originalpics ist das so eine sache...


----------

